# Monitor - Zowie XL2411P oder Acer XV240YP



## Azense (18. Juli 2020)

Servus,
Ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet, da ich mich nicht  entscheiden kann welcher Monitor der bessere für meine Anwendung wäre.
In letzter Zeit habe ich Shooter(Cod, BO und Tarkov) für mich entdeckt und auf einem alten Samsung BX2331 gezockt, da habe ich gemerkt wie schlecht mein Monitor in Thema Farben und Kontrast ist. Der Monitor wird zu 90% für Shooter genutzt daher sind mir 144Hz und gute Farbkontraste sehr wichtig.

Auf meiner Liste habe ich zZ. den BenQ Zowie XL2411P und den Acer Nitro XV240YP.
Beide 24 Zoll, Full-HD, 144Hz und 1-2ms.

Der BenQ hat 350 cd/m² während der Acer nur 250 cd/m² hat (hab gehört man soll nicht unter 300cd/m² kaufen?!),
dafür hat der Acer ein IPS Panel was wohl deutlich bessere Farben und Kontraste bietet.
Acer 100mio : 1 vs 12mio : 1 BenQ

BenQ wirbt mit einem Black eQualizer und Color Vibrance, ist das wirklich spürbar bzw. kann er damit ein wenig zum IPS Panel aufholen?
Der Acer hat Free Sync, in wie weit ist das von der GTX1080 nutzbar?

Gerne auch andere Monitore Vorschlagen sofern es bessere unter 250 € gibt.

Ich danke schonmal allen, die sich an diesem Thread beteiligen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2020)

FreeSync ist AMD. Für Nvidia brauchst Du Gsync wenn Du die Funktion nutzen willst.

Und bei den Wertangaben wird manchmal getrickst. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast die beiden oder einen davon irgendwie zu testen (in einem Shop) dann mach das.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juli 2020)

Azense schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet, da ich mich nicht  entscheiden kann welcher Monitor der bessere für meine Anwendung wäre.



Hallo erstmal. 

Ich würde gefühlsmäßig ja eher zu Acer tendieren, aber gerade bei dem Modell macht es mich stutzig, dass es nur 12 Bewertungen hat.
Da steht BenQ besser da. Apropos stehen, der Standfuß sieht aber sehr billig aus. Naja, es sind ja beides eher günstigere Modelle.

_"Der Black eQualizer enttarnt Gegner in dunklen Szenen, Color Vibrance lässt die Gegner besser von der Umgebung unterscheiden"_
Ähhh... what? Das klingt schon enorm nach PR. Hat nicht jeder Monitor Farbeinstellungen?

250 cd/m² klingt echt wenig. Der Unterschied vom Kontrastverhältnis ist allerdings auch heftig.
Ich hatte letztens zwar erst nach einem neuen Monitor gesucht, aber nicht in dem Preissegment. Da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Aber der Gaming Monitor Test 2020 von PCGH hatte mir viel geholfen. Ich kaufte letztendlich zwar ein anderes Modell, aber da standen einige Tipps worauf man achten sollte.

Unter €250 gibt es allerdings nur zwei Empfehlungen. Da geht es preislich halt erst los.


/edit: Geht es dir rein ums Gaming, oder auch normale Nutzung, Office, usw.?
FullHD fand ich immer etwas beengend und bevorzugte 1920x1200. Bei Filmen haste zwar einen schmalen Balken, aber zum Arbeiten machten die extra Pixel in der Höhe schon einen Unterschied.



MichaelG schrieb:


> FreeSync ist AMD. Für Nvidia brauchst Du Gsync wenn Du die Funktion nutzen willst.



Diese Beschränkung wurde mittlerweile gelockert.
Es gibt kompatible Monitore bei denen FreeSync auch mit Nvidia funktioniert.

Hier gibt´s ne offizielle Liste. Der Acer steht da nicht drin, aber das kann man vielleicht weiter recherchieren.
Mein Monitor ist dort auch nicht gelistet aber eine Bewertung erwähnte, dass er nach einem Treiberupdate kompatibel ist (ist er ).


----------



## Azense (18. Juli 2020)

Der Acer ist relativ neu(1-2 Monate), während der BenQ schon 3–4 Jahre auf dem Markt ist.
Dachte mir schon das, dass PR ist daher explizit danach gefragt^^.

Den BenQ hab ich schonmal live gesehen während der Acer halt neu ist und somit leider nicht in meinem MediaMarkt zur Verfügung steht.

Der ist wirklich nur für Shooter. Für mmo´s, Filme usw habe ich n 40" 4k. Eine andere Liste war ich auch schon durchgegangen und habe vom Acer die 27" Variante entdeckt, daher gehe ich davon aus das FreeSync funktioniert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2020)

Vom BenQ kann ich nur abraten, hatte als Produkt-Tester mal das 27"-Modell davon für einige Zeit im Haushalt. Knackige Farben, relativ schönes Schwarz und gute Funktionen, das alles war ja ganz nett... Aber für meinen Geschmack hatte es trotz 144 Hz eine zu deutliche Bewegtunschärfe, und seltsamerweise auch hie und da deutliches Tearing obwohl ich treiberseitig alles entsprechend eingestellt hatte.

Ich hab mich davon relativ schnell wieder getrennt, darauf macht vielleicht E-Sport-Spielern das Zocken Spaß (wofür es auch speziell gedacht ist) weil die Reaktionszeit ziemlich gut ist, für meine Augen war es aber ein Graus.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Diese Beschränkung wurde mittlerweile gelockert.
> Es gibt kompatible Monitore bei denen FreeSync auch mit Nvidia funktioniert.
> 
> Hier gibt´s ne offizielle Liste. Der Acer steht da nicht drin, aber das kann man vielleicht weiter recherchieren.
> Mein Monitor ist dort auch nicht gelistet aber eine Bewertung erwähnte, dass er nach einem Treiberupdate kompatibel ist (ist er ).



Danke das war mir echt neu. Nun die nächste Zwischenfrage: Was ist Gsync Ultimate ???


----------



## Azense (19. Juli 2020)

So habe mir jetzt den Acer bestellt und werden berichten ob er überzeugen konnte oder nicht. Bin jetzt noch über den Begriff Backlight bleeding gestolpert, ist das immer bei IPS oder nur bei Panels von schlechter Qualität?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2020)

Azense schrieb:


> So habe mir jetzt den Acer bestellt und werden berichten ob er überzeugen konnte oder nicht. Bin jetzt noch über den Begriff Backlight bleeding gestolpert, ist das immer bei IPS oder nur bei Panels von schlechter Qualität?


Davon kann jeder TFT betroffen sein, ist immer davon abgängig wie gut und gleichmäßig die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung über das gesamte Panel arbeitet. Man kann Glück haben und man hat es nicht bis kaum sehbar, im anderen Falle kann es wieder extrem ausfallen. Ist leider wie beim Lotto. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (19. Juli 2020)

Azense schrieb:


> So habe mir jetzt den Acer bestellt und werden berichten ob er überzeugen konnte oder nicht. Bin jetzt noch über den Begriff Backlight bleeding gestolpert, ist das immer bei IPS oder nur bei Panels von schlechter Qualität?



Ganz verhindern lässt sich das bei IPS Panels nicht, besonders bei großer Bilddiagonale. Wie deutlich der Effekt auftritt, hängt natürlich auch mit der Produktionsqualität zusammen.
Ich habe einen 34" Ultrawide und es ist minimal bemerkbar. An den Rändern ist es halt bisschen heller - wenn ich ganz genau hingucke. Bei manchen, sehr dunklen Zwischensequenzen ist es mir schonmal aufgefallen (ich glaube zuletzt bei Ori). Beim Spielen selbst aber nicht wirklich. Da konzentriert man sich ja auf andere Dinge.

Manche Bewertungen übertreiben da auch etwas, IMO. Wer den Effekt sehen _will_, der _wird_ ihn sehen. Mücke und Elefant? 
Da würde ich erst bei mehrfachen solcher Meldungen aufpassen.

Asus hat dazu eine gute Infoseite und Beispiele.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist natürlich extrem farbverändert um den Effekt zu demonstrieren. Das Bild ist ja eigentlich schwarz.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Davon kann jeder TFT betroffen sein, ist immer davon abgängig wie gut und gleichmäßig die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung über das gesamte Panel arbeitet. Man kann Glück haben und man hat es nicht bis kaum sehbar, im anderen Falle kann es wieder extrem ausfallen. Ist leider wie beim Lotto.



Oder wie mit Pixelfehlern.
Ich hatte bei meinem wohl Glück. Kein toter Pixel und kaum wahrnehmbares Bleeding.

Es gibt sogar Anbieter die, gegen Aupreis, einen Pixelcheck durchführen. Wollte das erst nutzen aber der Versand war da unglaublich teuer.
Da hab ich lieber Amazon riskiert, mit Option auf Rückgabe.


----------



## Loosa (19. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Danke das war mir echt neu. Nun die nächste Zwischenfrage: Was ist Gsync Ultimate ???



Gute Frage. 



> When Nvidia’s G-Sync Ultimate monitors launched in 2018, they were hands-down the best gaming monitors ever created.


Quelle

Scheinen abartig gut zu sein. 4K, 144 Hz, 1000 Nit HDR... aber bei Preisen über $2000 bin ich raus. 
Weiter unten in der Liste sind dann die "G-SYNC Compatible", worauf ich eigentlich rauswollte.


----------



## Azense (22. Juli 2020)

So Bildschirm ist heute gekommen. Falls jemand vor der selben Entscheidung wie ich steht, hier ein paar Eindrücke.

Haptik ist eine 10/10, der Fuß ist aus Alu oder stahl aber mit wertigem Plastik ummantelt und der Ständer aus gepulverten Alu.
Nichts am wackeln oder Geräusche machen beim Bewegen. Ränder an der Seite und oben Max 5 mm dick, unten ca. 2,2 cm.
Die Höhenverstellung ist Stufenlos. Hinten an der rechten Seite alle möglichen Einstellungen sogar ein Joystick hat er.

Übers Bild kann ich nicht wirklich urteilen, mein alter ist wie gesagt 10 Jahre alt, da bin ich natürlich geflasht wie geil die Farben kommen und wie extrem man die 144Hz merkt.

Ich werde nach der Prüfungsphase mal alles mögliche Ausprobieren z. B. ob man HDR10 usw. spürt aber bis jetzt eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Loosa (22. Juli 2020)

Azense schrieb:


> Ich werde nach der Prüfungsphase mal alles mögliche Ausprobieren z. B. ob man HDR10 usw. spürt aber bis jetzt eine klare Kaufempfehlung.



Viel Spaß beim Zocken und Testen. 

Um HDR zu aktivieren musst du die Funktion in Windows einschalten. Am einfachsten mit Windows-Taste und dann "hdr" eintippen, da sollte das entsprechende Menü auftauchen.
"Windows HD Color settings"

Ich würde mir aber nicht zu viel erwarten. Erstmal schreiben sie nur "HDR Ready", und sagen nirgendwo welcher Typ von HDR10 es denn sein soll.
Das Adaptive Kontrastmanagement klingt beeindruckend. Das mag dabei helfen. Aber die 250 cd/m2 scheinen trotzdem sehr wenig.

Mein Curved unterstützt HDR 400 (400 cd/m2), was so ziemlich Untergrenze ist. Der Sprung auf HDR 600 oder 800 war mir schon zu teuer. Und "richtiges" HDR 1000 (1000 cd/m2) geht erst bei €2.000 los. Von OLED und dessen Schwarzwerten ganz zu schweigen.

Nett, dass meiner HDR unterstützt und ich hab bissi damit rumprobiert. Aber es braucht deutlich mehr Rechenpower und bei Death Stranding sieht das Bild damit sogar schlechter und verwaschener aus als ohne. Das Bild auf dem Desktop sowieso, da muss ich immer hin- und herschalten.

Vielleicht mach ich aber auch noch was falsch.


----------

